# question de débutant: gcc? make?



## raphayel (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Je dois utiliser un prgm pour lequel il n'existe pas de version mac. Par contre il existe une version unix, mais comme je n'y connais rien je ne comprends pas les instructions d'install.

il y a plusieurs choses potetiellement utiles, je vous les copie:



> Installing Qhull on Unix with gcc
> 
> To build Qhull, static libraries, shared library, and C++ interface
> - Extract Qhull from qhull...tgz or qhull...zip
> ...


Il y a des paragraphes similaires avec


> Installing Qhull with CMake 2.6 or later
> Installing Qhull with Qt
> ...


Quand je tape "-make" ou "-cmake" c'est "command not found".

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il faut faire, mais j'imagine que c'est qqch de très standard...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## ntx (4 Mars 2012)

Ton programme est livré sous forme de code source qu'il faut compiler. gcc et make sont des outils pour cela, ils sont installés avec Xcode. Quelle version de Mac OSX ?

Mais attention parfois cette opération n'a rien de trivial (le code source n'est pas forcement "universel" pour tous les Unix) et pour le débutant il est préférable d'utiliser des outils comme MacPorts qui se charge de fournir un code source adapté et de la compilation. A voir si ton soft est supporté.


----------



## raphayel (4 Mars 2012)

vesion 10.7.1

C'est un gros prgm pour lequel il existe une version windows, je me suis dit qu'ils avaient fait qqch de compatible mac aussi...

Qu'apelles-tu un "code source adapté"?

Il faut que j'installe XCode? Ou MacPorts?


----------



## ntx (4 Mars 2012)

raphayel a dit:


> Qu'apelles-tu un "code source adapté"?


Certains Unix, dont Apple avec Mac OSX, ont quelques spécificités de code, par exemple l'utilisation chez Apple des frameworks qui n'existent pas dans les autres Unix. Donc le code source n'est pas toujours exactement le même.


> Il faut que j'installe XCode? Ou MacPorts?


Les deux, Xcode pour gcc et make, et MacPorts qui se chargera de la procédure de compilation. Mais il faudrait d'abord savoir si ton programme est supporté par MacPorts ? C'est Qhull ?


----------



## ntx (4 Mars 2012)

PS : s'il s'agit bien de Qhull, ça passe très bien avec MacPorts


----------



## raphayel (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai installé xcode, puis macports mais je ne sais pas comment l'utiliser...

oui c'est qhull.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------

Ok c'est bon j'ai compris. 

Pour les jambons comme moi qui tombent sur ce post j'ai trouvé ce descriptif pour les débutants:

http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-199161-utilisez-macports.html#ss_part_3

(il suffisait de faire ports pour ouvrir macports, puis install qhull, avec les permisions super user).

Merci des réponses


----------

